# Front Range Raft Rental



## water wizard (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking for 16' SB with nice frame, cooler and dry boxes for April GC trip. Prefer to rent here so we can load cooler and dry boxes and avoid renting out of Flagstaff.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I could be wrong but that seems like a lot of trouble. Just the fuel savings alone would pay for a room for the night.


----------



## water wizard (Nov 30, 2011)

K2, sorry, did not understand your reply.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

The companies out of Flag deliver the boat to Lee's and take it from you at the takeout. That's the way to go.


----------



## water wizard (Nov 30, 2011)

We have looked at that option (and may go that route), but to deliver one boat to Lee's and have it picked-up at Pearce is really expensive!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

water wizard said:


> We have looked at that option (and may go that route), but to deliver one boat to Lee's and have it picked-up at Pearce is really expensive!


If you package it in with your shuttle, toilet system, and anything else you need, the pricing become a little more cost effective.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

water wizard said:


> We have looked at that option (and may go that route), but to deliver one boat to Lee's and have it picked-up at Pearce is really expensive!


Try a google search for raft rentals in Colorado. Rimrock over by Fruita has raft set ups for rent too. Rafting Equipment | Rimrock Adventures


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

RRT in Vernal rents 16 footers with frames.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

water wizard said:


> K2, sorry, did not understand your reply.


Drive to the FR to rent raft, go back to Craig and pack. Drive heavy loaded rig and trailer to AZ and back, run shuttle, and return rentals. 

That's a lot of extra gas expense, that money could easily get you a nice suite in Vegas post trip and save y'all a lot of time and effort.


----------

